# Oscar Köhler: Romance for violin and orchestra



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

The full score (and a sound snippet) of the *"Romance for violin and orchestra op.136"* (composed around 1900) by German composer *Oscar Köhler (1851-1917)* is available for download free of charge from my website:

*http://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/violin-concertos/smaller-works/*
(scroll to the very end of the page)

Here a short biography about the composer:

Oscar Köhler was born on 19 May 1851 (other sources say 18 May, or 1857) in Schkeuditz (Germany). He studied with Joseph Brambach and Julius Tausch in Bonn. Later Oscar Köhler worked as a lecturer at the Sternsches Konservatorium in Berlin and as conductor. In his late years he was music director of the Stadtorchester and the Winderstein Orchester in Leipzig. Oscar Köhler died on 9 December 1917 in Erfurt.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Again; thanks for sharing vlncto, much appreciated.


----------



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

Pugg, you are really persistent! Thanks a lot for keeping an eye on me!


----------

